# Wiring Help on Sno-Way Plow



## brohnson (Dec 19, 2013)

I am totally new to installing my own plow. I have looked up a wiring diagram but not totally sure its the right one. I have a sno-way play with the down pressure feature. I think it might be the 24/25 series. The plow frame has no tags on it. I have a couple question on the wiring inside the truck such as the "solenoid area." I guess if some one could give me hand in telling me what wires go exactly where or a better diagram might help. Also in the close up pics you see the "2" sets of little wires and I am not sure where those go for sure. I though I would ask for help before I try and make a major mess and burn things up....lol. Thanks for all your help.

Model- 96100083A
DB-1037-B
8367

PICTURE #1


PICTURE #2


PICTURE #3


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The big red wire goes to the "cold side of the solenoid. the black wires go to the ground (negative) side of the battery. The little wires closest to the big wires go either side of the solenoid. (which I don't see pictured.) 

The black and red wire closest to the controller go to a keyed 12 volt (red) and a ground (Black.)

Send me an email and I will send you PDFs of your plow's manuals.


----------



## brohnson (Dec 19, 2013)

[email protected].....

What do you mean by the 12 volt keyed system? I am confused on that.... but thanks for everything else you surely have me going in the right direction.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

brohnson;1690074 said:


> What do you mean by the 12 volt keyed system


A 12 volt power source on the vehicle that is controlled by the key. Like your radio.


----------



## brohnson (Dec 19, 2013)

Does that have to be hooked up to run....or do I run that to my ignition fuse?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

yes and yes


----------



## brohnson (Dec 19, 2013)

So can I just run the ground from that to anywhete as long as its grounded


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

brohnson;1690375 said:


> So can I just run the ground from that to anywhete as long as its grounded


battery always the best place for grounds but if you find a manufacturers ground under the dash that will work.


----------



## brohnson (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for all your help! I am going to start installing this tonight so I hope to have it up and running in the morning. I did send you my email if you want to send those pdf's. [email protected]


----------



## brohnson (Dec 19, 2013)

Also how do I know what the "cold" side of the solenoid is? Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

brohnson;1690544 said:


> Also how do I know what the "cold" side of the solenoid is? Thanks


 the cable from the battery is the hot side, the post going to the plow is the cold side.


----------



## brohnson (Dec 19, 2013)

Can you give me some advice on setting my torsion bars? How I properly do it or should I not do it? I have a 7.5' plow on a 1500 1999 GMC seirra. Thanks again


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Lift the front end up. Maybe 2-3 complete turns. Lower trk. Install plow. Lift and see where the stance is. Repeat as needed. But keep both sides even


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you go more than a couple turns get your alignment checked.


----------



## brohnson (Dec 19, 2013)

basher did you still have those pdf files? I would like to know some more info on the plow and see what accessories I can get for it. Thanks to all for the help!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I thought I emailed them to you. I will try again. Be patient I'm in the middle of a server and provider changes and things are a little funky.


----------



## brohnson (Dec 19, 2013)

I found them in my junk folder. Thanks!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You're welcome:waving:


----------

